# Practice Posting >  Dowel Dado Sled Jig build

## HENRY!



----------

Altair (Mar 3, 2019),

Jon (Mar 2, 2019)

----------


## Altair

Thanks HENRY!! We've added your Dowel Dado Sled Jig to our Jigs category,
as well as to your builder page: HENRY!'s Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Dowel Dado Sled Jig
 by HENRY!

tags:
jig, sled, dowel

----------

